# Can you tell me anything about my rifle?



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I am posting today to inquire about my rifle. I acquired it from my grandfather 2 years ago. When he was living in Athens, AL back somewhere around 40yrs ago, He befriended a local pastor. The pastor was very envious of my grandfather's 30/06. Knowing that the pastor's family was barely getting by, my grandfather decided that he'd trade his gun for the pastor's gun. The gun was a Marlin model 336 with a Universal brand scope. Yes, the brand on the scope says Universal. It is a 3-9x40 scope and it is mounted up off the gun so you can look under the scope mount and still see through the iron sights. The gun is the .35cal Remington model of the Marlin model 336. It has absolutely no scratches on the original wood stock. I couldn't find a serial number anywhere and I am guessing it's on the inside. I know absolutely nothing about guns, just about hunting and fishing. The gun is an absolute cannon and I have dropped deer from 200yds on the spot with it. If you could shed some light on my gun I'd really appreciate it, always kinda wondered what the background and value of it is.

Thanks in advance, Jonathan


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

http://www.gunsinternational.com/Marlin-model-336-LeverAction-35-caliber-rifle.cfm?gun_id=100245386

http://www.leverguns.com/articles/fryxell/35_remington.htm


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

35 round is a biggun.....That's the only lever gun I really wanna get my hands on....Rounds are purty easy to come by, I think 200 grain or so??? Cool story to come w/ the gun!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Jason said:


> 35 round is a biggun.....That's the only lever gun I really wanna get my hands on....Rounds are purty easy to come by, I think 200 grain or so??? Cool story to come w/ the gun!


Yeah I shoot a 200 grain .35 Winchester Core-lok. Haven't had to track one yet haha.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

That old gun is a real brush cutter, that's where it really shines as a deer rifle in my opinion. I had a Model 336 carbine before they came out with micro-groove rifling and I hunted in dense scrub oak and mountain laurel in the Appalachians of North Central PA when I was a teenager. In that kind of cover, you rarely got a decent shot over 30 yards and more likely half that distance. 

I shot .35 Remington silver tips in a 210 grain bullet and it would cut down a big PA buck no matter what was standing between me and that deer! I killed 7 deer in 7 seasons with 7 shots not counting the one round it took to zero in the gun. My dad took many deer with it also and he had that carbine pretty tight before he gave it to me for my 13th birthday. 

After I got back from the military, I gave it to my brother and never went hunting again. Still don't, just a personal thing with me, I guess.


----------



## omrbh (Aug 22, 2011)

It's hard to put a dollar value on a gun that your grandfather had for so many years, regardless of condition. Sounds like you have a real prize! I was not aware that Marlin ever produced the 336 without a serial number tho they did produce some of the Levermatics without a serial#. Currently I'm on my second Marlin 336 in .35 Remington after giving my first to my brother. Many people like the "iron-sighter" type mount as you describe because it gives them the option of open sights or scope. Personally I prefer a low mounted scope but that's just me! Hornady is now loading what they refer to as Leverevolution ammo. This is a pointed bullet that can be used in a tubular magazine and is much flatter shooting than the round nose bullet. Previously only round-nose bullets were suggested for use in tubular mags. I have some of the new ammo but have not yet shot it. Have heard that some Marlins do not like this ammo and have feeding problems while others have no problem at all. Due to my age and health I may be looking to down size my deer rifle because the 35 does give a wallop to these old bones but I do love the Marlin levers! The Universal scopes were quite popular years ago. Don't know if you have such sentimental values, but if it were mine I'd treasure it and keep it clean and shoot it once in a while because that's what it was made for and that's what Grandfather did with it!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

The 35 is a beast on deer and that's your grandpa's gun so it's priceless. There's no way I would give it up for any amount of money. They generally sell for less than $350 around here. The serial number should be under the lever on the gun. Most start with a letter and some are only 4 digits if they are really old. You can go on Marlin's web page and use the serial number to see when the gun is made, that will also help give you a better idea of the value of the gun.

DON'T sell it.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Number is under the lever handle. No 336 was ever made without a serial number. take the first two digits of the serial number and subtract them from 100. That will give you the year of mfg.

Obviously the gun will have special value to you. But not likely to anyone else. Hand it down to a son or daughter of your own if you think they'll appreciate what it is. If not, it's worth between 200-350 bucks depending on condition.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

here ya go jason! http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f68/336-35rem-scoped-ammo-114970/


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

336 3030s go between 300-350, 35 336s go between 330-400 depending on shape. Typically 380 for a 35 is the going price around here


----------

